# Angelfish eggs, dip in....



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Spawning angelfish! Hooray! When I remove the eggs, what can I dip them in to avoid fungus? I don't have any methylene blue. What else can I use? I may need to do this tonight.
Thanks!


----------

